
Crackbook Is Causing The Rapid Decline of the Dating Industry - staunch
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/05/01/rapid-decline-of-the-dating-industry/
======
codeLove
The point is, the act of dating is all about getting social.Dating is a subset
of getting social.Hence, dating and social networking cannot really be called
two different industries.

~~~
omouse
Not different industries maybe, but certainly different niches. Social
networks try and connect you with people you already know while dating sites
try and match you with people you don't know. There was an article about how
dating sites should focus on the flirting and social interaction and hopefully
this gives them the motivation to change their direction.

------
omouse
Bah, lack of innovation is causing the rapid decline. And have you seen how
crap dating sites look in comparison to Facebook?

